# Intense Hard Eddie



## doppelkorn (1. November 2011)

gibts schon neuigkeiten zum rahmen? wann verfügbar und zu welchem schnäppchen preis ?


----------



## chrisophren (1. November 2011)

Scheint noch nix zu zu geben, CRC hat es auch noch net im Angebot. Ich warte auch schon, wer also was weiss, her damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelkorn (2. November 2011)

das kam gestern abend noch über facebook 

http://www.sicklines.com/2011/11/01/intense-cycles-hard-eddie-eddy-29er-2012/


----------



## chrisophren (2. November 2011)

Des Ding ist ihnen schon echt gelungen, dann warten wir mal, dass des Ding hier bald kommt.


----------



## Shocker (8. November 2011)

wenn alles glatt geht kommen die Hard Eddie´s hier im Februar rein. preis wird wohl um die 1800euro liegen bei uns.


----------



## chrisophren (9. November 2011)

Shocker schrieb:


> wenn alles glatt geht kommen die Hard Eddie´s hier im Februar rein. preis wird wohl um die 1800euro liegen bei uns.





Da kann man doch noch ein bissl handeln?


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (29. November 2011)

freu mich schon, jedoch ist der Preis schon etwas saftig für ein Hardtail


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Januar 2012)

chrisophren schrieb:


> Da kann man doch noch ein bissl handeln?



Handeln bei Shocker? Schlechter Scherz. Als ich einen Preis fürs Carbine angefragt habe, wurde mir ein Preis deutlich über der UVP genannt. Noch Fragen?

Preis bei CRC schätze ich mal um die 1200-1400, also ziemlich interessant. Ich stell mir ein schön leichtes Hard Eddy
mit Carbon Starrgabel vor, Singlespeed, leichter Tourer, traumhaft ... und ideale Gesellschaft für mein Carbine


----------



## TigersClaw (25. April 2012)

Hat es schon jemand im Handel gesichtet? Laut Intense solls langsam in den Shops ankommen.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Mai 2012)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Intense-Hard-Eddy-Carbon-Rahmen-Mod-2012.html

Mal wieder der typische Shocker-Abzockpreis.


----------



## alois (20. September 2013)

ich suche die QR 9mm Ausfallenden, hat jemand welche übrig vom Umbau?

Gruss Alois


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

